# THC Tincture Recipe Refined



## ph0n3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all I've been refining a process for a while for making an edible tincture. This takes time and quite a few steps. I have seen to many ill attempts at this and someone needs to get some information out there that is correct. So without further ado here we go.

Step 1. 
Make hash. You can use good bud, trim, or whatever. My personal choice is to use my trim from old harvests, and make bubble hash with a BubbleNow machine. I will usually make about an ounce of hash to work with.
(Let the hash dry for 2 days, put in a coffee grinder to make hash into a powder)

Step 2.
Take your hash powder and place it in a sealable glass container( I used an old alcohol bottle with a cork) Use 1 ounce of hash to 500ml of grain alcohol. Now shake the bottle and let sit for anywhere from 1 to 7 days and shake randomly.

Step 3.
We are now going to seperate the liquid from solids. Get a funnel and coffee filters and another wide mouth glass jar and strain the mixture. The coffee filter should capture all the hash. You will probably have to change the filter 2 or 3 times. 

Now you should have a concoction of Grain Alcohol and THC in a glass jar. In the original jar you will still have some of the hash material that is now stripped of THC.


Step 4. 
Evaporate the Alcohol. Keep the temps around 100F. I made a fractional distiller to sepereate the alcohol. When you are done you are left with a thick gooey substance.


We cut this with vegetable glycerin. 1x, 2x, 5x, and 20x dillution rates.



Enjoy.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 12, 2011)

why not just skip the acohol extraction and go straight into glycerin... i hear it works great.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing that with us.

appreciate it.


peace.


----------



## Canon (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking you're missing a rather important step there,, Baking at 325 for 5 minutes or so.
Understand it converts THCA to THC via a decarboxylation reaction.
Know it makes a big difference on the strength of my Green Dragon.

Jusy askin is all.


----------



## ph0n3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> why not just skip the acohol extraction and go straight into glycerin... i hear it works great.


I can't dignify this with an answer.


----------



## ph0n3 (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=186621013035&topic=22346


----------



## Canon (Mar 15, 2011)

ph0n3 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=186621013035&topic=22346


Rick Simpson?????

Alright,, But I'll still;

_"_*. Bake the cannabis. *
This converts THCA to THC via a decarboxylation reaction.
_In whole-plant cannabis, THC content is expressed as THCA (tetrahydrocannabolic acid) prior to decarboxylation into THC, which takes place when cannabis is heated during cooking, and smoked or vaporized ingestion. THCA is a mild analgesic and anti-inflammatory but does not have good affinity with our CB1 receptors, so in order to make a THC-rich tincture that has many of the same therapeutic effects as smoked ingestion (including rapid absorption, quick relief and ease of self-titration), we must convert the THCA in the plant matter into THC prior to extracting it through an alcohol soak. (from Vancouver Island Compassion Society __http://thevics.com/cannamist.htm)_​_THC vaporizes at about 380°F. We want to heat the cannabis to convert THCA to THC, but keep the temperature under 380°F. That is why 325°F is used. Between four and five minutes your oven (and house) will start to smell very strong. This is the time to remove the cannabis from the oven._

_Notice also that there is considerable misinformation regarding heating the cannabis. It is true that you don't have to heat it to extract both THC and THCA, but the amount of THC in whole plant preparations is relatively small compared to after decarboxylation of the THCA. So if you want to maximize the strength of your tincture you must heat the cannabis prior to extraction."_

Try a search for Green Dragon or Tinctures. Unless you heat it by burning, vaper, cooking, you're just not going to get the strength out if it.
Been there, tried it, and the above _is_ good info. Take it if you want. Don't matter to me. Not going to argue about what you do with yours.


----------

